# An idea I had for a subdomain of HNH--an online Spanging board



## Thorne (Apr 13, 2014)

This is an idea that just came to mind last night over a bowl of ice cream, a cup of chai tea and a 2 inch joint.

I have many friends now who have PayPal or Google Wallet accounts who are Houseless Travelers, some of whom are even members of StP.

I was thinking, what if there was a place where folks could post their donation buttons and a short blurb about what they are spanging for. So, instead of just having the option to give HnH money, there is also a page where a donator can choose a specific person to help or "adopt". Maybe it could even become an "adoption" program where you can sponsor a houseless person for $20 a month or any amount they want to give, or they can give one time for a particular goal like someone trying to buy a vehicle part, or a new guitar, or whatever.

I'd like to know your thoughts on having something like this available to post such requests on line. Or any other ideas you might have on how to do something like this.

Thanks


----------



## wizehop (Apr 13, 2014)

CYBER SPANGE

All though its a good idea in theory, I don't see it working out too well. I don't know if many people will be into the idea of funding some kids wanderlust. I think it would be different if they were doing something more than just existing..like if you where supporting a project vs just them getting drunk every night.

It almost seems offensive if some kids like direct deposit money in my account so I can get to Denver to party. Like are people getting so lazy that we expect to just get paid...I dont know


----------



## Thorne (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I see what your saying. It couldn't be just an open forum where anybody could post, but lets says it is a legitimate reason and a way could be figured out how to screen posts and not let them appear immediately.

Thanks for pointing this out. Makes me think of a few other bugs like that that would have to be worked out. Keep the cogs in my brain turning.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd actually write to a person who sponsored me and send photos. It probably wouldn't be too interesting as I'm all housed up at the moment. With enough cash, I'd maybe even send some nasty bum porn. I'd be willing to post a semi anonymous profile, but not currently accepting cash until I'm on the road.

Good idea, keep puffin those hooters


----------



## wizehop (Apr 13, 2014)

Ya don't get me wrong, I'm sure people will give if they believe its a good cause. I wired money to Mexico recently cause some kids wound up in jail. They ended up getting out before it was needed so it was sent back..but ya..for a good cause why not....


----------



## Thorne (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah it would be for a good cause. Lets say you break your foot and need some cash for a safe place until you heal, or even a nice person to house you up temporarily. Or, maybe the radiator blows on your van, you can ask for help getting a new one. And you can also post a picture of your broken or casted foot or blown radiator as a type of pro0f.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 13, 2014)

This is an interesting idea. Maybe some people could offer rewards for sponsorship like they do on Kickstarter. For example, if someone funds a band to tour the country they could get a CD or something like that.


----------



## Ristoncor (Apr 13, 2014)

Who are you thinking would be funding this? People traveling themselves, people who are settled down, or others who just want to lend a helping hand?


----------



## Thorne (Apr 13, 2014)

Hopefully anyone who wanted to help could. Not just travelers helping other travelers.

I know there are a lot of factors to consider, but I wonder if there was a place like that where people could help a homeless person directly, if they would go to it and do it.

It may not work at all, on any level. Or, maybe it will need to be highly regulated or done like a sponsor or something.

Like I said, it was a stoned thought over ice cream. I appreciate the input both for and against.


----------



## Ristoncor (Apr 13, 2014)

It probably could work, just so long as it got enough notoriety. I'd give money to someone who needed it, out at least help fund part of their goal, as long as I knew why they wanted it.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, that's the problem. I have enough trouble just getting enough publicity for donations for HnH to buy socks and things for folks. Maybe it is something to try when the site has \been around longer has I"ve had more time to get the word out.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 13, 2014)

If I was out flying a sign and developed rapport with somebody, it might be possible to refer them there where they can see what a person/people have experienced. Possibility for a second kickdown...or more. Maybe even work if a person says they are available for work or willing to travel.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 13, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> If I was out flying a sign and developed rapport with somebody, it might be possible to refer them there where they can see what a person/people have experienced. Possibility for a second kickdown...or more. Maybe even work if a person says they are available for work or willing to travel.



like have a profile, talents, contact info, and stuff like that? So you can refer a person to an online type of reference to a person they meet on the streets. Good idea. Maybe that's an angle to go for.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 13, 2014)

Thorne said:


> like have a profile, talents, contact info, and stuff like that? So you can refer a person to an online type of reference to a person they meet on the streets. Good idea. Maybe that's an angle to go for.



Yes. That is the type of format I would probably use if I had the opportunity. I'm sure there are people who think about you and wonder long after you are gone. Maybe they can leave messages, notes of encouragement, employment offers, living situations, etc. 

It could be an angle that you can use which would place less responsibility on you and more on the individual who has posted the profile.


----------

